# how to cahnge link color in table



## propastel (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi ,

I'am trying to put a different color for link place in a table.
Everytime I do so I change all the link of the webpage not only those in table. How can I make the change without changing it all ?

That color go well with bacground of the page but, not with the background of the table too hard for the eyes.
Here the link if you want to see.

http://webpages.charter.net/propastel/

Tank you in advance.ray:


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ propastel: I'm sorry, but as far as I know, without CSS you cannot give links a different color. As you have noticed, you can only give a type of link of color.


----------



## propastel (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks you for your answer I'll will try to find a css script, if it work not sure my server will take it .
have a good day


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

If your server cannot handle CSS you probably need to find a new one. It's fairly standard these days. Chances are good that it'll work out though.

Anyways, here's a good tutorial to show you how to do it. Pretty easy and straight forward:
http://www.developertutorials.com/tutorials/css/different-link-colors-css-050531/page1.html


----------



## propastel (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi ,

It does work Thank you so much. First time I don't have to look for hours and then try to understand how to make it work , 2 minute everything was done.

Thank you so so so much.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

You're welcome - that's what we're here for 

Best of luck on your site, if you need any more help let us know!


----------

